# Erfolg: Schergrat



## Durin-Baelgun (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe bei den Quests im Schergrat erst 83/86 erreicht, kann aber keine mehr finden. Weiss jemand wo es noch versteckte geben könnte, oder gibt es einen Mob der ein Quest-Startitem droppt?
Ich würde die gerne alle fertig machen, da ich in allen anderen Scherbenweltgebieten die nötige Anzahl Quests schon erledigt hatte.

MfG Durin


----------



## Scotch (18. Oktober 2008)

Du kannst die fehlenden Quests mit Tagesquests "auffüllen". Ging bei mir in Nagrand so.
lg


----------



## Dominoblue (Anetheron) (18. Oktober 2008)

Hast du dir schon die Gasmaske von den Verderbern geholt? Gibt eine Längere Q-Reihe in den Dämonenteilen.
Oder die Kugel von den Arrokar oben in dem Eckgebiet?
(Ich weiß auchnicht ob Ogrilla da irgendwie mitzählt.)


----------



## Greeki (18. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt 3 Dropquests.

Mehr dazu findest du hier (Englisch) und hier (Deutsch)


----------



## Hellbeard (18. Oktober 2008)

Scotch schrieb:


> Du kannst die fehlenden Quests mit Tagesquests "auffüllen". Ging bei mir in Nagrand so.
> lg



erstens so, und 2tens wird es sehr sehr schwer dir zu helfen wenn du weder sagst welche fraktion du spielst, und auch dann wäre es schwer zu sagen. denn keiner ausser dir weiß welche du gemacht hast.

sollte das in einem gebiet vorkommen wo du es nicht mit dailies auffüllen kannst, dann KLICK HIER :-)


----------



## Kurta (18. Oktober 2008)

das geht echt mit den dailys? cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nacher mal ausprobieren wenn die server mal wieder gehen


----------



## Delwod (18. Oktober 2008)

frage mich sowiso warum alle hier um hilfe wegen denn quest fragt keiner weis wer welche gemacht hat und wenn man das forum hier nutzen kann kann man ja auch in der quest hilfe hier schauen  sind ja schon links jeweils dar hin hier schon in tread gepostet. die beiden über mir jeweils!


----------



## Greeki (18. Oktober 2008)

Delwod schrieb:


> frage mich sowiso warum alle hier um hilfe wegen denn quest fragt keiner weis wer welche gemacht hat und wenn man das forum hier nutzen kann kann man ja auch in der quest hilfe hier schauen  sind ja schon links jeweils dar hin hier schon in tread gepostet. die beiden über mir jeweils!



Man kann definitiv viele der Quests mithilfe dieser Seiten lösen, dennoch gibts ein paar Kniffe und/oder Quests die von wenigen gemacht wurden oder versteckt sind. In Nagrand als Hordler muss man zb die 15 teilige Mutter Quest machen um das Achievment zu bekommen. (und das weiß nicht jeder)


----------



## Monyesak (18. Oktober 2008)

wasn das fürn schwachsinn mit den dailys?

dann macht ja jeder nur die dailys die im jeweiligen gebiet zu finden sind oder nich?

omg ^^

korrigiert mich fals ich falsch liege


----------



## Durin-Baelgun (18. Oktober 2008)

also ich hab vorgestern im Schergrat die Bomberquest in Ogrilla gemacht, hat aber nicht gezählt

MfG Durin


----------



## SueySite (18. Oktober 2008)

Die Daylies zählen nur bedingt und/oder gar nicht. Auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel fehlt mir exakt eine Quest. Die Daylies mach ich natürlich täglich und die eine Quest (nicht zu verwechseln mit der eine Ring) fehlt mir nach wie vor. Und niemand auf der Insel möchte mir eine Quest anbieten. Nu ja - man muss ja nicht alle Erfolge meistern ^^


----------



## Greeki (18. Oktober 2008)

SueySite schrieb:


> Die Daylies zählen nur bedingt und/oder gar nicht. Auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel fehlt mir exakt eine Quest. Die Daylies mach ich natürlich täglich und die eine Quest (nicht zu verwechseln mit der eine Ring) fehlt mir nach wie vor. Und niemand auf der Insel möchte mir eine Quest anbieten. Nu ja - man muss ja nicht alle Erfolge meistern ^^



Das wird sicherlich auch eine Dropquest sein... die vergisst man ziemlich schnell,


----------



## Koshdrago (18. Oktober 2008)

im schergrat fehlt mir genau eine q, und ich weis auch welche, nämlich wo man am landeplatz von bashir die gefängisse öffen die elite mobs die rauskommen killn und hoffen das einer das abzeichen des nexuskönigs droppt, des is ne q reihe die im nethersturm anfängt wenn man glaubich respektvoll beim konsortium is.


----------



## youngceaser (7. März 2009)

brauche ebenfalls hilfe habe alle quest erfolge abgeschloßen ausser diesen und mir fehlen sage und schreibe noch 15 quest, ich habe die dropq mit der gasmaske gemacht aber bekomme von keinem q geber mehr q bin alles abgeflogen. auch ogrila q habe ich abgeschloßen. 

Bitte helft mir ich komme nicht weiter habe alles versucht kann es sein das der zähler nicht richtig geht?


----------



## Nightroad (7. März 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> brauche ebenfalls hilfe habe alle quest erfolge abgeschloßen ausser diesen und mir fehlen sage und schreibe noch 15 quest, ich habe die dropq mit der gasmaske gemacht aber bekomme von keinem q geber mehr q bin alles abgeflogen. auch ogrila q habe ich abgeschloßen.
> 
> Bitte helft mir ich komme nicht weiter habe alles versucht kann es sein das der zähler nicht richtig geht?



schon gorgroms würde gemacht ?  sind  9 qs
schon die kugel gemacht ? sind auch wieder 3-4  quests
und dann halt die aus  nethersturm mit dem gefängnissen im norden


----------



## youngceaser (7. März 2009)

Nightroad schrieb:


> schon gorgroms würde gemacht ?  sind  9 qs
> schon die kugel gemacht ? sind auch wieder 3-4  quests
> und dann halt die aus  nethersturm mit dem gefängnissen im norden


grogrom´s? bin horde oder ist des für beide seiten 
kugel q bin ich mir nicht sicher 
nethersturm erfolg habe ich schon von dem her kann ich die ziemlich sicher ausschließen da soweit ich weis nur noch nicht die q für arkakey fertig gemacht habe. 

habe jetzt noch http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=10928 entdeckt die habe ich glaube ich nicht und kugel schaue ich nochmal nach aber was meinst du mit grogroms?


----------



## Nightroad (7. März 2009)

nethersturm gibts auch nch quests wenn du ehrfrütchit gbist keim konsort
musste  5 schluessel abgeben und bekommst dann nen stasis schlüssel oder so 

und ich hab  meister der lehren scherbenwelt und trotzdem die  quest net gemacht soviel dazu


----------



## Wizzbeast (7. März 2009)

Das mit den Daily Quests halte ich auch für ein Gerücht. Bzw, denke ich mal das es so ist, das die Dailies nur beim ersten mal zählen den in der Regel ist es so, das man jede Daily einmal als "normale" Quest macht und danach steht sie als Daily zur Verfügung


----------



## youngceaser (7. März 2009)

Nightroad schrieb:


> nethersturm gibts auch nch quests wenn du ehrfrütchit gbist keim konsort
> musste  5 schluessel abgeben und bekommst dann nen stasis schlüssel oder so
> 
> und ich hab  meister der lehren scherbenwelt und trotzdem die  quest net gemacht soviel dazu


jo das man nicht alle q machen musst ist klar doch das man mehr als 5 q auslässt in einem gebiet halt ich nicht für möglich

naja ich schau mir die q jetzt mal an aber würde noch gerne wissen was es mit gorgroms auf sich hat


----------



## SixNight (7. März 2009)

wenn du pre q von ogrilla hast kannst da nochn paar q reißen
dann die gasmaske


----------



## youngceaser (7. März 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> wenn du pre q von ogrilla hast kannst da nochn paar q reißen
> dann die gasmaske


hab ich schon alles auch die anderen q die mir genannt worden sind auch dropquest alles ausprobiert aber es hat keine q mehr und mir fehlen noch 15 q das kann doch nur ein bug sein oder?


----------

